# "Politically Correct" Tournaments



## oldnewbie (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm new to this forum, so I'd like to first say Hello. I've done some browsing and find the attiutdes here very refreshing.

But to my point.

My dojo is part of the County Park system, and the tournaments are sponsored by them as well. There are mostly children, and a handful of parents that train as well.

My beef is that everyone that shows up, gets something.

Oh yes, there is first second and third place trophies, etc, but just by showing up, you get something.. ribbon, medal, pin, something.

The answer I get is that they want the children's "sel-esteen" to be intact... plleecchk, 

Is this common place? I have but a few years experience with MA.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 15, 2003)

If the programs are children-oriented, this doesn't surprise me at all.  That's pretty much the way all kids' sports are from what I remember.  I played tee-ball and football when I was little and we always tied.  It never seemed odd to me until I got a bit older and figured out what they were doing.

There's definitely a limit to how far you can take that, though.  Any division past 6 or 7 years old can handle a bit of competition, IMO.  Most kids past 13 don't need to be coddled at all in a tournament.  Sure you need to encourage them, but they also need to realize that they won't win all of their battles in life.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree, you don't always win.
So what's the deal with giving away a First Place for being the only one in your classification? What did you win, an attendance award?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

I think there should be at least 3 people before you give away a first place, frankly--even two isn't enough.

In a sparsely populated area that may not be realistic, though.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

When we were doing the tourny circuit in Florida, I would see this constantly.. from small to large tournaments.. didn't matter what place the competitor took, they came home with a trophy.  

Our school went to a home town tourny last spring.. what a farce.  Our students were the only outsiders there at this  TKD tourny.  The judges had no idea how to judge our forms but they placed and awarded trophies to every kid,  didn't matter if 3 competed or 8 in each division.  
sure wouldn't give me any incentive to go there again~!

someone must be made of money.. charging $40 to enter.. then spending it on cheap trophies so everyone wins something.. (maybe medals or ribbons would be more appropriate) I'd rather use that money towards school equipment etc.   Guess the school owner just wanted to have all his kids win something. :shrug:

When our school went to the IKC in Boston, they did have trophies for every competitor.. that was a nice idea.. but it's not the same as  coming in 8th place and being awarded one 
 

Just my thoughts 

Tess


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2003)

For the little ones I think it's a good idea. I know my son was 7 when he competed in his first tourney. He didn't do that well, but got a small ribbon. He hung it on his wall and started practing harder because he wanted to win a trophy next time. Before the tourney we didn't think he would continue and we thot he was going to quit. That small ribbon gave him incentive and a sense of accomplishment. incentive to do better, and something for his efforts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *For the little ones I think it's a good idea. I know my son was 7 when he competed in his first tourney. He didn't do that well, but got a small ribbon. He hung it on his wall and started practing harder because he wanted to win a trophy next time. Before the tourney we didn't think he would continue and we thot he was going to quit. That small ribbon gave him incentive and a sense of accomplishment. incentive to do better, and something for his efforts. *



yeah I think a ribbon is a good incentive.. if you have a kid that is a tourny follower.. those trophies can sure add up and it doesn't give much incentive to try and win the big one if you're being given them for every participation.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the ribbon  it lets them know they did something and where reconised for it.  They go away saying 'LOOK WHAT I GOT" and they kep comeing back the next year. 
It is a good way to keep them happy. If they go away with nothing they may not want to go back.
I also like the idea of a forth place trophy. How many times have you seen people compeat for third place . one wins the othe has a look of disapointment and air to hold


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 15, 2003)

Youv'e got to realize that this is about the parents too. You are going to be hard pressed to find a parent that that is willing to shell out the big bucks for tournaments year after year without being able to bring home somthing. Up here in Spokaldoo we don't have public tournaments any more. There are a few causes for this, but one is that a small school with about ten students will find it hard to compete just with the sheer numbers of students in a lager 300 student school. That is, why sink your money into other peoples trophies?


----------

